
SpaceX’s ‘Starhopper’ bursts into flames during static fire test - gilad
https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/17/spacexs-starhopper-bursts-into-flames-during-static-fire-test/
======
TaylorAlexander
Pretty sensational article. As early as 21 hours ago the reddit thread on this
event clarified that the craft looks fine and had apparently been refueled
since the flames. This article was written 9 hours ago and lacks basic info
from that reddit thread.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/spacex/comments/ce7rkw/spacex_starh...](https://www.reddit.com/r/spacex/comments/ce7rkw/spacex_starhopper_static_fire_live_15_miles_away/)

~~~
new_realist
“SpaceX’s test vehicle, a small-scale demonstration craft for some Starship
components, caught fire after what appears to be a fuel leak or dump following
an otherwise successful static fire test last night. It’s not clear why the
craft suddenly burst into flames, or whether it was seriously or even
superficially damaged.”

That’s sensationalist? And Reddit is the cure?

~~~
TaylorAlexander
At the time of that writing, it wasn’t clear if the craft caught fire or a
cloud of gas outside the craft caught fire. So saying the craft burst in to
flames is a little misleading.

And the SpaceX subreddit is a super high quality heavily moderated sub that is
regarded as one of the best places to get SpaceX info. As I said, there was
lots of information in that thread that was missing from the article. So yes,
for SpaceX info reddit very much is the answer. Why wouldn’t it be?

------
mhandley
This article is much better: [https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2019/07/spacex-
resume-starho...](https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2019/07/spacex-resume-
starhopper-tests/)

------
AndrewOMartin
Bug successfully reproduced.

